# Do I need to repair this top sheet crack?



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

You probably don't NEED to, but a little sanding to clean up the hangy bits and sharp edges will prevent further damage. If you want to go all out a little epoxy to seal it up wont hurt either.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

You should just buy a new board


----------



## OtterinWater (Jan 21, 2018)

You should definitiely repair it after the two days of boarding. 

I recently had a similar issue on mine, clean it out and leave it to dry for at least 2/3 days; then buy some marine epoxy and a clamp, glue it, let it dry overnight and then sand off the excess. If you leave it open water can seep into the wood and freeze next time you go out on the hill!


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Just had the same injury to my previous. I epoxied as above. Ready to roll. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivers (Jan 7, 2016)

Sorry guys but I am pretty new to this. Does that mean I should just do a clear epoxy on the marked arrowed area? How would I clamp the top sheet down though seeing that part of the top sheet has chipped off and the exposed base will not be entirely covered by the top sheet anymore?

Or can I just apply the epoxy over the exposed area as a protective layer and not worry about it not having a top sheet to cover it?


----------



## OtterinWater (Jan 21, 2018)

This helped me out a ton. I'm just at work so if you still have questions after reading through this hit me up later

https://snowboarding.transworld.net/how-to/fix-a-cracked-and-dented-edge/


----------

